# Manual Shift Knob Removal



## lskusf (Aug 4, 2005)

I have a 2004 Nissan Sentra 1.8S, manual transmission. I was wondering how to remove both the manual shift knob and the E-brake to replace them with aftermarket parts (non-Nismo). Any help is greatly appriciated in advance. 

Sorry if this is a repeat but I couldn't find anything,
~Lora


----------



## imeric (Jun 1, 2005)

lskusf said:


> I have a 2004 Nissan Sentra 1.8S, manual transmission. I was wondering how to remove both the manual shift knob and the E-brake to replace them with aftermarket parts (non-Nismo). Any help is greatly appriciated in advance.
> 
> Sorry if this is a repeat but I couldn't find anything,
> ~Lora


the shift knob just screws off, not sure about the e-brake though


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

imeric said:


> the shift knob just screws off, not sure about the e-brake though


I tried screwing it off, but it definitly doesnt work. Its like welded on there.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

you're definetly not trying hard enough. Try some more, it screws off like every other car.


----------



## imeric (Jun 1, 2005)

if the car had another owner, they might have used thread glue or something so it could be tougher to get off


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I have heard of individuals using Loctite on shift knobs. If red Loctite or JB Weld was used, I hate to say it but that shift knob is not comming off.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Yea...your probably trying all you can....try and get something to wedge over it...and use a pipe to turn it ( leverage ).....longer the pole, the better....give it a try...


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Get a thick washcloth and wrap it around it, get a pair a players and pull till you cant pull anymore.....or maybe stop when it comes off i guess.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

All that brute force is great and everything, but if its glued or something it isn't coming off. Here is a link that involves the same principles, perhaps it will help  
http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=24593


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> get a pair a players


 I don't think two gangster pimps are going to get the knob off... get a pair of vicegrips to hold the shiftknob shaft, and get the largest pair of plumbing pliers that you can find as the factory glue is a pain in the but to break loose. The more leverage the better. If you pull hard enough it will come off... make sure someone hold the vicegrips so you don't damage the shift linkage. :cheers:


----------



## sentrascott (Jul 10, 2005)

same stuff for the 02 gxe's. i tried those methods minus the damned pole part and i have had no such luck.


----------



## Ralphieboy57 (Sep 20, 2004)

*Manual Shift Knob*

Like the other person said, it will screw off. Eat your Weatties beforehand. I installed a B&M short shifter a little while back and believe me the knob was a pain. Good thing you got a aftermarket knob. My stock unit was thrashed after I torgued it.​ :fluffpol: z​


----------



## SCORPIO (Dec 13, 2004)

Ya they screw off just turn remember righy tighty lefty loosy lol unless someone changed out knob it might be drilled like mine is now. I havnt completly tried this yet but i was told by many people about the E-Brake, it is put on there with some super super glue and they said use like a hair dryer and heat it up to melt some of the glue and just pull it will take a while maybe a few hours if your strong enough its some strong glue but if u cant get of that knob i dont know what to tell ya bro the knob is 10x easier than the e-brake.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Just get yourself a big pipe wrench. It'll come off then, trust me. I had the same dilema with my '96. I grabbed a pipe wrench and 5 minutes later it was off, the knob was chewed to hell, but it was off!


----------



## Ckaix38 (May 25, 2004)

I used a dremmel and cut away the knob until the internal plastic threads show. Then like a banana, peel away the knob. Why keep that ugly thing?


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

Haha....you should've just remove the stick and heat it up on your stove like what I did with my Supra's stick to break it. :thumbup: Your kitchen will stink like shi+ after though. :thumbdwn:


----------



## str33tricer05 (Sep 20, 2007)

*shift knob solution*

i figured out how to get that shift knob off. simply take one of those new pipe wrenches that use rubber grips rather than the metal. tighten it on there and twist real hard. it will break loose even with locktight on it.


----------

